# Wir leben jetzt ewig



## Heiko (14 August 2006)

Na, das ist doch mal ne Geschäftsidee:
http://www.alexchiu.com/german/


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*

http://www.helles-koepfchen.de/albert_einstein/der_durchbruch.html


> Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit.
> Aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*

Wundert mich, dass das noch nicht als "Geschäftsidee " von den Abo- bzw Einmalabzockern 
aufgegriffen worden ist, aber das kommt bestimmt noch ...

j.


----------



## Adele (14 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*

Der liebe Onkel Chiu  wird schon wissen, warum er seine Super-Ewig-Leben-Unterschied nicht per Fotos belegt sondern versucht, mit Zeichnungen die Illusion zu nähren. 

Übrigens: Zeichnen kann er auch nicht.......!

Und ob sich die Rentenkassen wirklich über ewig Lebende freuen würden??


----------



## Nixda (14 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Der liebe Onkel Chiu  wird schon wissen, warum er seine Super-Ewig-Leben-Unterschied nicht per Fotos belegt sondern versucht, mit Zeichnungen die Illusion zu nähren.
> 
> Übrigens: Zeichnen kann er auch nicht.......!
> 
> Und ob sich die Rentenkassen wirklich über ewig Lebende freuen würden??



Wäre denen wahrscheinlich egal, weil dann das Renteneintrittsalter in die Ewigkeit verschoben werden würde.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*

Mein Opa ist schon eifrig dabei. Er sagt jetzt schon babababa... und mamamama....



Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (14 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*

Entschuldigung, der Unregistrierte war ich wirklich.

Hatte Browserputz und wußte nicht mehr meinen Nick. Im Ewigen Leben wird man  vergesslich.


Gruß A...? wi gings weiter ?... for oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## sascha (15 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*

Ich hab das Wunderpulver gleich mitbestellt. Hoffentlich seh ich jetzt nicht alt aus


----------



## DNA2 (15 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Wunderpulver gleich mitbestellt. Hoffentlich seh ich jetzt nicht alt aus


Keine Angst, das Ding ist echt safe und total überprüft: Erfahrungen, Fakten und Beweisen belegt dies eindeutig und gelb auf schwarz (also wirklich wirklich). Die logische Kette ist bestechend und zweifelsfrei:


> Kevin Trudeau wrote about my rings in his famous book 'Natural Cures They Don't Want You to Know'.
> Ever since Kevin's book came out, different types of magnetic rings are being sold all over the internet.
> But Kevin has only recommended Alex Chiu's magnetic rings.
> Just go to any book store, find Kevin's book, and turn to page 194. And you will see the word ALEXCHIU.COM printed on that page.


sic. quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## stieglitz (15 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*

Hier findet ihr noch mehr solchen Schwachsinn.
Der Chinese ist auch dabei.
http://www.absurdeidee.de/index.html


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2006)

*AW: Wir leben jetzt ewig*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Wunderpulver gleich mitbestellt. Hoffentlich seh ich jetzt nicht alt aus


So alt wie Du aussiehst wirst Du eh nie werden...


----------

